# Sourcing ethical beans?



## Dazzler83 (Oct 10, 2012)

Any advice/ recomendations when trying to Source ethical beans?

After watching 'Black gold; wake up and smell the coffee' i feel that i want to drink an ethical cup whenever possible.

with terms like organic, fare trade and direct trade it is east to become lost in the market, at the moment i am still buying rosted beans, Still learning to brew a better cup, in an ideal world i would like to go to my loved coffee regons and pay the farmer directly what i think the coffee is worth. but in this world for whatever reason this is not possible for most who drink Joe. i guess that what i am after here is a whats what in the coffee bean market.

ps forget green for the moment, if the thread developes then green can be introduced. (i want to stay on topic if possible)

Happy new Year Dazzler.






A photograph from the friday before Crimbo. enjoy.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think there's a good few roasters now that directly source the beans from various farms and co-op's.

I can personally recommend Has Bean, if you email Steve I'm sure he could tell you more but I have seen him mention before that they like direct trade so they can ensure farmers get paid a fair price.

Also take a look at the Cup of Excellence program, whilst it's a bit more about the quality of the coffee they do also reward the farmer for their hard work and promote the farms. Sadly the cost of the winning coffees seems to have doubled in the past 5 years or so.


----------



## Dazzler83 (Oct 10, 2012)

no others open to this thread?


----------



## Gio's Coffee Diary (Feb 27, 2013)

wasn't too sure where to put this: is there an ethics section?

El Pais - "Colombia Halts Talks With Coffee Growers " http://gioscoffeediary.wordpress.com/tasting-diary/



Very interesting article (in Spanish so you might want to translate); leaf rust may be hurting production but it is also affecting the livelihoods of thousands who depend on the coffee industry.


----------



## SPQR (Jan 18, 2013)

I trust Sweet Marias out of Oakland Ca. in regards to 'ethical beans'







have a look at the site.The owner promotes fair trade and eco friendly coffee production.Maybe shipping is prohibitive to the UK? reading about Toms travels to purchase coffee is so impressive, the man loves his job, I am envious:good:http://www.sweetmarias.com/donations.html


----------

